# July 4th



## rock hill

July 4th is coming fast, I wanted to see where everyone was headed for this long weekend?

We are trying out Buttonwood campground in Mexico PA. Meeting my DW's sister husband and two boys, they are telling me they will stay in tents, 
but I have a sneaking suspision the 25RSS is going to be loaded with people at night. We have a full hookup, so we can use as much water as the 
8 of us







need!


----------



## Joonbee

Twin Streams Family CG in Morris, PA


----------



## OregonCampin

We generally stick pretty close to home on the 4th because of the dog - she is not a good fireworks dog.

This year we are braving a camping trip to our buddies house - he lives across the road from a lake and has his own personal dirt bike track. It is out of town so the fireworks should be minimal, but if they get bad we can take the dog in the house. We are also close enough to home that we could run the dog home as well....

Hope everyone has fun!


----------



## mswalt

Headed to Horseshoe Bend, AR to hook up with the Walters clan. Been two years since we've all seen each other.

Mark


----------



## john7349

Going to Ilwaco WA KOA. The beach is always fun on the 4th. We would rather camp in a secluded area, but "reservation time" was running out.


----------



## Nathan

Colorado, Utah, and all states between Michigan and there!









Of course it is going to be a very long weekend!


----------



## ZHB

We'll be at Fort Wilderness in Walt Disney World!


----------



## camping479

Next town over to a friend's house for a bbq, they live right on the parade route and it's a big parade.........not much camping going on this year.

Mike


----------



## Jimmie

Going to the Coke Zero 400 with my DS...stoppin' at Hooter's for lunch too...and maybe even dinner too!!!


----------



## huntr70

Joonbee said:


> Twin Streams Family CG in Morris, PA


Only Kristen is allowed to come, remember??









Steve


----------



## johnp

Staying close to home going to Burlingame state park for four days.

John


----------



## 5 KENDALL'S CAMPING

We're going to northern Michigan. Otsego County Park in Gaylord, MI. Family reunion and 4th of July activities all together. Nice lake and playground for kids.

Dean


----------



## TexanThompsons

Going to McKinney Falls State Park in Austin, TX


----------



## wolfwood

We usually stay home for major holidays and let everyone else occupy the New England roads ....BUT ... we're heading to Acadia National Park with AcadiaHiker & family! I think they'll be there longer, but we're heading up early early Thursday morning and home Monday (Kathy has Monday off).


----------



## CTDOutback06

Whispering Hills RV Park in Ohio's Amish Country, we are there for the entire season.


----------



## folsom_five

Going to be at Liberty Harbor Marina/RV park... Overlooking the Statue of Liberty! 
The best part is that we were able to get tickets to climb up into the crown on the 5th of July.

--Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Double super secret site in Oregon. (or is it??







)


----------



## thefulminator

7/2 & 7/3, Rasar State Park, 7/4 & 7/5, Bay View State Park where you can watch the fireworks from Anacortes from the beach.


----------



## Shizon

It's back to Mt. Madonna Park (Watsonville, CA) for us. We were just there middle of June; we've always stayed home or with family but not this year.
Sean


----------



## bradnjess

We'll be heading out to the NC side of Kerr Lake. It works out pretty good, we provide the Outback and our friends provide the pontoon boat...everyone wins!

Brad


----------



## Southpaw

Taking the family to Grey's Point...along the Chesapeake Bay! I'd like to say I'm looking forward to it...however, after driving down on the 1st (of July), I'll have to jump in the and head back home to work an event on the 4th. Once the fireworks are over...drive back down, catch a few hours sleep before bringing everyone home!!!


----------



## ember

Island Pond, Vermont, Lakeside Camping (CG) with 2 brothers, 1 sister, and their familes, and maybe our son and his wife.


----------



## Liebeler

Heading out for the first time in our new (to us) Outback! Staying fairly close to home, but just getting out should be fun! Wish us luck, my four boys are ready to try out the quad bunks.


----------



## Sayonara

ZHB said:


> We'll be at Fort Wilderness in Walt Disney World!


Love it there !! Enjoy !!!

We are going to one of the family favorite CG's with the in-laws.


----------



## clarkely

We will be in Townsend's Inlet, NJ (Sea Isle City) Enjoying our other passion....The Beach.......

Summer weekends gotta love them, Camp, camp, beach, beach Camp, Beach.......and so on until School starts again.
 








I hope my kids grow up and look back and appreciate the summers their parents provided them with........


----------



## Acadia Hiker

wolfwood said:


> We usually stay home for major holidays and let everyone else occupy the New England roads ....BUT ... we're heading to Acadia National Park with AcadiaHiker & family! I think they'll be there longer, but we're heading up early early Thursday morning and home Monday (Kathy has Monday off).










and









We'll be there from the 28th to the 7th. There is a great 4th of July parade in Bar Harbor. Plan on attending!!!


----------



## go6car

Ocean City, NJ - with a fully decked out Sydney in red, white and blue! Now, if my 5' Uncle Sam would just freakin get here in time to put on the front hitch....

(seriously!)

Hope everyone enjoys the holiday weekend!

go6car
(actually, it should be go*5*car now!!)


----------



## rock hill

bradnjess said:


> We'll be heading out to the NC side of Kerr Lake. It works out pretty good, we provide the Outback and our friends provide the pontoon boat...everyone wins!
> 
> Brad


that sounds like an amazing time!


----------



## Joonbee

huntr70 said:


> Twin Streams Family CG in Morris, PA


Only Kristen is allowed to come, remember??









Steve
[/quote]

Well he did ask what "everyone" was doing. I may have only listed what DW would be doing.

Although after the "orb incident" at Gettysburg, you may want to check with the rest of the gang. Thurston, kern4. She needs to be shaperoned at times. Unless you are volunteering.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

folsom_five said:


> Going to be at Liberty Harbor Marina/RV park... Overlooking the Statue of Liberty!
> The best part is that we were able to get tickets to climb up into the crown on the 5th of July.
> 
> --Greg


Now you MUST get us some pictures from up there!!


----------



## FlashG

We are going the Premier Resorts Lincoln City, Oregon.


----------



## huntr70

Joonbee said:


> Twin Streams Family CG in Morris, PA


Only Kristen is allowed to come, remember??









Steve
[/quote]

Well he did ask what "everyone" was doing. I may have only listed what DW would be doing.

Although after the "orb incident" at Gettysburg, you may want to check with the rest of the gang. Thurston, kern4. She needs to be shaperoned at times. Unless you are volunteering.








[/quote]

Sorry, no PROBING for me!!!!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper

huntr70 said:


> Twin Streams Family CG in Morris, PA


Only Kristen is allowed to come, remember??









Steve
[/quote]

Well he did ask what "everyone" was doing. I may have only listed what DW would be doing.

Although after the "orb incident" at Gettysburg, you may want to check with the rest of the gang. Thurston, kern4. She needs to be shaperoned at times. Unless you are volunteering.








[/quote]

Sorry, no PROBING for me!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

Anyone else feel like there is an inside joke we're missing?


----------



## webeopelas

ZHB said:


> We'll be at Fort Wilderness in Walt Disney World!


So will WE!! We could have the first Fort Wilderness Rally! We leave tomorrow.

I'll keep an eye out for Outback. Are you in preferred or the standard sites? We are in preferred so will be somewhere at the top of the park. We were in loop 700 last year so expect to be in that area again.


----------



## livetofish

Goose Island SP

long tradition.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Potholes State Park in Central Washington with our DD, SIL and GD. j


----------



## willie226

Rocky Gap State park in Cumberland, Maryland leaving tomorrow coming back the 5th
Hope you all have safe travels

Be Safe

Willie


----------



## rock hill

Liebeler said:


> Heading out for the first time in our new (to us) Outback! Staying fairly close to home, but just getting out should be fun! Wish us luck, my four boys are ready to try out the quad bunks.


You will have a blast, enjoy your new outback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fourwalls

DH & I will be on the lake in the bass boat watching the fireworks







Leaving kids on the dock to watch the campers.









Now back to reality we will be at the Festival of Bells in Hillsboro,Oh Watching the concerts of Julianne Hough and then Lady Antebellum with the gang. 9 of us in 2 campers may be many fireworks going off, just not in the sky.







Camping at Rocky Fork State Park. Cant wait.


----------



## Piecemaker

We're headed to Pa. to our granddaughters birthday party.

Hope everyone enjoys their holiday and "Be Safe"


----------



## mswalt

> Watching the concerts of Julianne Hough and then Lady Antebellum


Watching is right. I enjoy their music but I like _*watching*_ them, too!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## hautevue

We'll be in Port Arthur, WA for the festivities. The trip to Seattle went fine, and the Seattle marathon is tomorrow at 7 am. Then off to Vancouver and Victoria; we'll cross from Victoria to Port Angeles on the 4th and meet friends for dinner and fireworks. Got several nice compliments about the OB from two RV park managers--one in Iowa and one in Montana. They "toured" the inside and complimented Keystone on the design, etc. We smiled!


----------



## CA-NYCamper

Lake George Escape, NY.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## N7OQ

I'm going to Wolfwood's I here thay have a great fireworks show


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

N7OQ said:


> I'm going to Wolfwood's I here thay have a great fireworks show


I see the making of a 4th of July Rally at Wolfwood's next year......I wonder what they'll cook for us all?....I'm thinking free hot air balloon rides.....gunnysack race.....more food prepared by Wolfie....Door prizes like new TV's or perhaps eve a grand prize of a new Outback.

I cant wait!









This year however, I'm working.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BBQ at my house for about a zillion people







Fireworks in the street afterwards


----------



## Rip

Sliver lake Michigan !!!!!!!!!!Silver Lake Sand Dunes staying at Silver Creek Luxury RV Resort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First time at a resort


----------



## chillaxin

Chippokes State Park for 10 nights, not far from Jamestown. Will be there with about 6 other families from a VA camping group we belong to.


----------



## brenda

We leave July 5th for Gettysburg for a week,, we will be meeting some other bikers there for bike week..Cant wait to get on the road..


----------



## Water Witch

Rodanthe on Hatteras Island


----------



## Cj45

Horicon Marsh--we had to stay closer to home this time. We plan to head out into the marsh and see if we can find some Whooping Cranes-they've been reintroduced.


----------



## rdvholtwood

We are taking a break - we've been away just about every weekend since the beginning of May. We will just be hanging out around the house and might do some work/mods on the outback.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Rip Van Winkle campground in Saugerties, N.Y. This will be the first holiday weekend I will camp in years. GOTTA get away, ya know


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Twin Streams Family CG in Morris, PA


Only Kristen is allowed to come, remember??









Steve
[/quote]

Well he did ask what "everyone" was doing. I may have only listed what DW would be doing.

Although after the "orb incident" at Gettysburg, you may want to check with the rest of the gang. Thurston, kern4. She needs to be shaperoned at times. Unless you are volunteering.








[/quote]
Sorry, no PROBING for me!!!!

Steve
[/quote]
Anyone else feel like there is an inside joke we're missing?








[/quote]
There is and, O/C ... you don't really want to ask. Just trust me here ... I've always been on your side and now is no different ... back away slowly and no one gets hurt.

Jim, (of _Joonbee_, notoriety) ... have you managed to get Kristen under control ...... yet? We watched Ghosthunters last night and thought of both of you ... in 2 somewhat different lights, of course. R-R-R-R-O-O-O-O-OO G-G-G-G-G-E-R-R was even there ....


----------



## The Stephensons

We're picking up our new (to us) 2005 Outback 25rs-s!!!! Finally, I'm a bonfide Outbacker!!!


----------



## jozway

Mossyrock Park in Mossyrock Washington. Anyone else gonna be there?


----------

